# 3 teats on doe kid - litter mate is clean



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Would you keep for breeding a doeling who is clean teated but her litter mate has 3 teats? 

No history on the sires side. No history on the dam's side (though I'm not sure about the dams sires lines as I've heard things about the herd but not substantiated). 

I'm on the fence. Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It sounds like a random fluke, I'd keep & breed her if all else was outstanding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Her mom won her class twice as a FF and her sire already has one champion leg.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Some other breeders and I were just discussing this last weekend at a show! It's a tough topic. My friend just went through this with a doe she retained that developed a spur teat. She had already sold a full sister. 

I would feel that most likely if the doe has never had it before and the sire has never thrown it it could just be a random unfortunate thing. It may never ever pop again and shouldn't be a huge concern. I think it would be fine to breed the clean doe. I guess just check every kid she has to make sure it isn't passed. Also just disclose to buyers the situation. 

No sense in throwing out a really nice kid before you give them a chance. 
Especially if the parents are that nice 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It sounds like she is well worth the chance to breed her and see what she throws. If it was my doe and I liked everything about her except for this I would keep her. 
It's funny you bring this up because I was just trying to figure out something in my own goats. I have a doe - fern her teats are 2/2 well spaced. She had 2 girls Kenzie and kaylah....2/2 well spaced on both. They bred to the same buck. Kenzie's kids are 2/2 well spaced and kaylahs buck is 2/2 well spaced but her doeling has 2/2 and on the front teats have tiny little teats coming off them....no idea the correct name for that but I know that's a no no. 
So maybe your girl might have it in her to have extra teats but maybe will never throw it or maybe way down the road might throw one. But I would still keep her 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm in the same situation. One of my doelings has 4 teats. Her sister is clean though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It's the first time I've ever experienced a kid of mine having three teats. In boers I know 4 is ok but dairy goats anything more then 2 is a DQ. 

I wouldn't feel right selling her without disclosing the 3 teats in her sister. But thought about keeping her for myself. Especially since I won't be breeding her sire an dam together again she is the last of that paring possible.


----------

